# Thanks all who stopped by the Gtechniq stand and grabbed some swag



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

Great to see familiar faces and meet new ones - seemed to be the biggest turn out so far and a huge amount of passion gone into the show and shine cars. Floated the idea with PJ for doing some workshops for 2016 - he seemed keen and discussed with a few other manufacturers and they seemed keen too.

IMO there is a lot of scope for the industry to pass on knowledge at Waxstock to add value to the hobbyist and professional.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I stopped by and bought some C4, was good to meet you guys


----------



## cleaningfreak (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks for coming to Waxstock Rob and thanks for a pen  also ... workshop of gtechnic would be very very nice !


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

A workshop sounds great.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

I popped by to seek advice regarding an issue I've experienced with G1 and G2, I didn't catch the name of the chap I spoke with (he's about 6'5") but he gave me some sound advice and a free cloth. 

He said it was a window specific cloth and should 'grab' the product off to give the next coat a proper chance. Just wondering if anyone knows exactly which type of cloth it is just in case I want to buy another. Thanks guys.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Mark ST said:


> I popped by to seek advice regarding an issue I've experienced with G1 and G2, I didn't catch the name of the chap I spoke with (he's about 6'5") but he gave me some sound advice and a free cloth.
> 
> He said it was a window specific cloth and should 'grab' the product off to give the next coat a proper chance. Just wondering if anyone knows exactly which type of cloth it is just in case I want to buy another. Thanks guys.


That'll be the MF5 Power Glass Cloth which is £4.79 (was on a HTST offer for Waxstock and on the website for an introductory 24 hours). I've one on order.


----------



## petesimcock (Aug 2, 2012)

I got a few things from your stand. 

Replaced my nearly gone bottle of T1 and got some of the new interior products. 

It was nice to speak to people who use the products on a day to day basis.


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

Mark ST said:


> I popped by to seek advice regarding an issue I've experienced with G1 and G2, I didn't catch the name of the chap I spoke with (he's about 6'5") but he gave me some sound advice and a free cloth.
> 
> He said it was a window specific cloth and should 'grab' the product off to give the next coat a proper chance. Just wondering if anyone knows exactly which type of cloth it is just in case I want to buy another. Thanks guys.


that was me you spoke to - and bang on on the 6'5"!! Hope you get the issue resolved and as above it's an MF5


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

svended said:


> That'll be the MF5 Power Glass Cloth which is £4.79 (was on a HTST offer for Waxstock and on the website for an introductory 24 hours). I've one on order.


nice one sven and lolz at your new avatar:thumb:


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

gtechrob said:


> that was me you spoke to - and bang on on the 6'5"!! Hope you get the issue resolved and as above it's an MF5


Cheers Rob. I'll let you know how I get on :thumb:


----------



## DylanHember (Jul 22, 2015)

Only heard good yhings about you so thought I would do a full transition over to your products haha!
Spent around £215 with you, and think I went back later in the day for some more!


----------



## leeroywinston (Aug 4, 2013)

Had a good spend up on you're stand quality advice as usual thanks Rob !


----------



## Windmill71 (Dec 26, 2013)

*Gtechniq satisfied customer*

I attended Waxfest on Sunday ( luckily I only live 5 minutes away ) I first used Gtechniq products last year and I required a few replacements I spoke to an older person on the stand (not Rob ) explaining what I required G1/G2, PW, and G4 and that I had query relating to G1/G2 usage and this person kind enough to go into great detail with my particular query and he even explained it twice as I am in my 70s and slightly hard of hearing, I really appreciated :newbie:this customer service 
I did get a free pen and transfer was wasn't enough to be offered the specific window polishing cloth, but not complaining, really enjoyed the show was


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Probably was rob he's knocking on a bit now 

Looks more like Jeremy clarkson by the day


----------



## millsyd (Mar 30, 2011)

Spent a few quid lol and got to meet a few of the team!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

cleaningfreak said:


> Thanks for coming to Waxstock Rob and thanks for a pen  also ... workshop of gtechnic would be very very nice !


There were Pens!

I needed one yesterday too lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2015)

Got some G1/2 for the bimmers windows and I1 for the interior :thumb:

Edit* Definitely made the mistake of not buying enough :lol:


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

Dougnorwich said:


> Probably was rob he's knocking on a bit now
> 
> Looks more like Jeremy clarkson by the day


steady :lol:


----------



## indianbelters (Jul 19, 2014)

I bought a few bits however when I got back to the hotel room I realised I wasn't given any spray heads with the panel wipe that I bought. Rang them yesterday morning and they're sending me some in the post


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

It was great to see you again Rob, you are one of the nicest guys in the business and also have a great way of making us all feel important to you and your brand and this is why I do not and will never use anything other than Gtechniq coatings on my customers cars.
All the best
Ted


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Yip, I popped by and got some good advice. Bought a bottle of C4 after speaking with one of the staff. :thumb:


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

I pooped by and bought a wash mitt...its the best wash media I've used to date. Puts all others in the shade!

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## skyblue (Mar 1, 2016)

Are gtechniq attending this year??


----------

